# What kind of Plants are these?



## Madison (Oct 16, 2020)

My friends think they're both different kinds of anubias. Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Madison (Oct 16, 2020)

Why won't it let me attach pictures 😅


----------



## Madison (Oct 16, 2020)

The 2nd and 3rd pictures are different angles of the same plant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I'm not at all sure what plants those are, but I agree that they look like anubias.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

They might be the same anubias barteri but different variety. The long pointed leaf one is var. augustfolia or something like that.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

The long leafed variety may be Anubias lanceolata or afzelii. The second one is an Anubias barteri variety (there are many).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammadkhan (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks like anubis


----------

